# Ideapad A1 owners. anyone?



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

figure i just create this thread for A1 user. since they already have K1.

so any user here? this cheap lenovo tablet sold out everyhere.

rootable via superoneclick. but no ROm available yet. 
spec wise is almost the same with nook
color. plus 2 camera ( front and back)

CM or MIUI will be grea hopefullyt. anyone?

thx


----------



## ScooterCat (Sep 27, 2011)

I've bought two of the A1 tablets, one for me and one as a Christmas gift. Mine is rooted, the gift one is not yet.  For the money, I'm quite happy with the A1.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

me too. quite surprised no one seems interested with this tablet. is sold out everywhere. but then it's lack of support by lenovo. hoping the community support will be better.
something like cyanogenmod or miui.


----------



## rgrusman (Jul 24, 2011)

This thing is CRAP!!!! If I didnt have a specific need for this tablet I would have returned it right away. Hopefully someone will be able to fix its issues soon.


----------



## gmarkall (Dec 30, 2011)

I've also just bought an A1 off Amazon but it hasn't arrived yet. I've started to have a go at porting Clockworkmod recovery (work in progress at https://github.com/g...vice_ideapad_a1 ). Currently the recovery seems to build, but I'm missing a correct recovery.fstab, and I'm struggling to go much further with it until my A1 arrives. Hopefully I can make some more progress in a few days' time.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

rgrusman said:


> This thing is CRAP!!!! If I didnt have a specific need for this tablet I would have returned it right away. Hopefully someone will be able to fix its issues soon.


agree. but it's definetely just a software issue. hopefully there will be update later next year. or else ROM from another party.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

ics preview


----------



## bthessel (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a A1 on the way from the deal the other week. Hoping for a complete ICS rom for it. I can help test if someone is working on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2013)

Just got mine A1 today. Got it root and just install mx player. It can't play dts sound.and was point this way by mx site. https://sites.google...e/mxvpen/ffmpeg
I haven't gotten a clue about how to build my own codec. All I know is the processor is a Cortex-A8. So which of these chip architecture is it: neon, tegra2, v6_vfp, v6, v5te, x86, mips. If somebody can compile the dts codec for their A1. I appreciated a copy.

The A1 did arrived with ICS 4.04


----------



## tmcvermont (Feb 6, 2012)

Tboil43, please tell me how you are rooting. I have one that I rooted with the a method from XDA Developers. I received the OTA upgrade about 2 weeks ago and my root went away and now cannot re-root with the same method. Any help would be brilliant, Thanks


----------

